# Rear sway bar doesn’t fit over new LSD.



## WillP410 (Apr 22, 2021)

I bought and installed a new lsd in my 2004 350z, a z1 full built lsd to be exact, and the oem sway bar doesn’t fit over it since it’s bigger than an oem lsd. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a sway bar that’ll fit that I could buy, thanks.


----------



## dusixa (11 mo ago)

Subsequent to looking into the E46 suspension, a many individuals on the discussions notice that updating the back influence bar increments understeer. I was taking a gander at updating the front influence bar to the Hotchkins 30mm bar and contemplating whether I ought to simply let the back bar be. A stiffer back influence bar commonly initiates more over-steer, as the backside of the vehicle will turn quicker.




snaptube vidmate


----------

